# Winstrol 50mg Tabs (Oral)



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been taking winstrol now for 10 Days at 100mg a day taking them at the same time every day

2 x 50mg tabs at 10:00 every day.

Not really noticing much difference or change - i know you've got to give it time to work and get into the system

But 10 days at 100mg a day surely i should of noticed a small bit of difference? in some parts of my body?

Would anyone recommend upping my dosage? or should i just keep at the 100mg a day until i finish my course?


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

what BF% are you?

trouble with winny is that you ideally need to be near pre-comp condition to notice the effects. If BF% is too high you wont see any difference TBH.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Try splitting the dose to AM/PM (so 8am/8pm).

It took 2-3 weeks for me to really feel the difference on this cycle, now after 7 weeks i can definitely tell that i've used them.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

3 weeks when I start noticing a real difference.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm using Zydex Pharma Pro-Rip with 25mg Stanozolol in and I got the "aching elbows" after one week of taking only one a day.

Could your stuff just be no good?


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> what BF% are you?
> 
> trouble with winny is that you ideally need to be near pre-comp condition to notice the effects. If BF% is too high you wont see any difference TBH.


I'm around 14/15% mate and weigh 88.4kg - what are your details on this now?

maybe splitting 50mg morning and 50mg night would be better?



roadwarrior said:


> I'm using Zydex Pharma Pro-Rip with 25mg Stanozolol in and I got the "aching elbows" after one week of taking only one a day.
> 
> Could your stuff just be no good?


I'm also using One-Rip 150 Blend 1ml eod - i wouldn't say i have aching elbows? but i do feel more stiff than normal? if that makes any sense dude?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sounds bunk to me


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Really?? dam i had it at 30mgs a day after a couple of days it flushed lots of water out looked moe vainy and tighter and my bf% wasnt low at all so you should be gettting something


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Barman said:


> Really?? dam i had it at 30mgs a day after a couple of days it flushed lots of water out looked moe vainy and tighter and my bf% wasnt low at all so you should be getting something


Started to notice my arms and legs feel a lot harder - and My Veins are showing more in my biceps and front of shoulders - this is the end of my second week now - so maybe another 2 weeks and i'll of noticed a lot more.

I've also noticed my joints are aching like fook lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Currently on 50mg rohm winnie a day and my aching elbows started yesterday... fcukin annoying!


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Currently on 50mg rohm winnie a day and my aching elbows started yesterday... fcukin annoying!


Yeah its like a weird achey feeling aint it lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Prospect said:


> Yeah its like a weird achey feeling aint it lol


Yes dont like it at all... I was saying to a mate cpl days ago aswell that im not getting aching joints and bammm yesterday they start...FFS!

i wna switch to dbol now lol...

what good dbol is out there?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Prospect said:


> Started to notice my arms and legs feel a lot harder - and My Veins are showing more in my biceps and front of shoulders - this is the end of my second week now - so maybe another 2 weeks and i'll of noticed a lot more.
> 
> I've also noticed my joints are aching like fook lol


lol well there you go  some people take longer to react to some drugs same if a doctor gives you something to take you might feel better in a coupel of days others might take alot longer and get diffrent sides same with AAS at the end of the day  good luck with it mate you running test or something with it?


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I've been on WCat winny 25mg tabs @ 75mgfor 4 weeks now and at the end of week two I felt like superman! My strength is through the roof and all pbs are strewn at the wayside. I say give it a few more days, if it ain't working by then your gears duff. Ps I'm also a realist and reckon in about 25% bf and I can totally notice a difference in muscle hardness etc


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Barman said:


> lol well there you go  some people take longer to react to some drugs same if a doctor gives you something to take you might feel better in a coupel of days others might take alot longer and get diffrent sides same with AAS at the end of the day  good luck with it mate you running test or something with it?


Im running One-Rip 1ml EOD along side it mate - Trying to Cut down - i was 90.1kg and im down to 86.8kg now in two weeks - so my diet and training is coming in handy - training twice a day - Cardio on the morning - and weights on the night - with 4 days doing football & Football Training - So all in all getting good fitness levels up


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

K1NGCA1N said:


> I've been on WCat winny 25mg tabs @ 75mgfor 4 weeks now and at the end of week two I felt like superman! My strength is through the roof and all pbs are strewn at the wayside. I say give it a few more days, if it ain't working by then your gears duff. Ps I'm also a realist and reckon in about 25% bf and I can totally notice a difference in muscle hardness etc


I'm on week 5 of my test cycle running WC winny 75mg a day, strength increase from week2 and even though I'm 20% bf my muscles are definately hardening!


----------



## Derrylad (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi new to the site have been training for 5+ years now and havnt taken anything until this year and have done 2 cycles of clen and noticed a good diffrence but struggle with lower stomach would you guys recomend winstrol? And any tips? Thanks lads


----------

